# Link to spreadsheet



## Missy Mae (Nov 8, 2011)

I found a link to a great spreadsheet (for those new to raw feeding) for how much to feed. All you have to do is input your dogs weight and it spits out all of the information for you!
Here is the link for it PERSONAL RAW FEEDING GUIDE (New and Improved) - Raw Food Diet Forum You do have to have excel in order to view the spreadsheet. I downloaded it to my computer so that I could input Missy Mae's information and can change it if/when her weight changes.

References
SOURCE: Nutrient profile adapted from, National Research Council of the National Academies (2006). Nutrient Requirements of Dogs and Cats, Table 15-4, page 359, Washington, D.C.: The National Academies Press. (The National Academies Press)


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks! I just downloaded it for Lola. Makes the math easy.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Its like magic! haha


----------

